# Any stories involving gains from... the other end?



## fatgirl33 (Sep 2, 2012)

What I mean by the subject is, any stories about something entering the protagonist from the anal end, rather than the oral end, causing (extreme :eat2 weight gain?

As someone who enjoys loving making using multiple orifices (ahem), this is a fantasy of mine, that I be pumped full from the other end, and expanded as a result.

Just wonderin'!

Brenda


----------



## nemo666nemo (Sep 2, 2012)

I think several of Rubens feeder's stories involve that including Fatpump: The belly


----------



## Coop (Sep 3, 2012)

The only story that even remotely sounds like the one you are describing would be unexplained additions by guhbone.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28528&highlight=guhbone


----------



## JP. (Sep 3, 2012)

Two of my stories involve that kind of gain. One feeding session in Heavy Debt and then a more recent story, Around 10 Minutes includes it as well.


----------



## RayJay25101956 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tamara Went Too Far or Fat Pump By Rubens Feeder both have this. Particularly Tamara Went Too Far


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 20, 2012)

This one might be up your alley. I really enjoyed it. The one being fattened is male, though.


----------



## RayJay25101956 (Nov 20, 2012)

coyote wild said:


> This one might be up your alley. I really enjoyed it. The one being fattened is male, though.



I forgot about this thread. Well pointed out. The prequel to "Enema Of The Female" is also good (though not as "Gainer" based in subject). 

I think theres another story by R B Lawrence called the fat pump . Havent had a re read but I remember there being parts involving "The Other End" as well...


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 21, 2012)

coyote wild said:


> This one might be up your alley. I really enjoyed it. The one being fattened is male, though.



Thanks! This was an awesome one, exactly the kind of thing I was looking for.

While I prefer women in my real life, I do enjoy the BHM stories a lot... perhaps even more than the BBW stories? I wonder why I've never done a BHM comic book? I think I'm just more comfortable drawing women.

Brenda


----------



## Coop (Dec 24, 2012)

Ever thought about doing a mutual comic with both BHM and BBW?


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 26, 2012)

Coop said:


> Ever thought about doing a mutual comic with both BHM and BBW?



Not really, but the idea is kind of interesting. My helper/editor/system guy Jay brought a story to my attention regarding BHM weight gain that i thought would make a great comic, but still have not worked out the details...

Brenda

PS: happy boxing day!


----------

